# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Need help to read this marking

## Evgeny Kirienko

Gents,
I will be very grateful for any help with this marking.
I'm not sure, but it looks like some kind of inscription on Arabic.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Could you please post a pic of the whole weapon?  The pics posted above also need to be turned by 180 degrees.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Sure!
Please, find some pics attached.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Very nice thanks a lot.  Could you please turn the close up of the marking by 180 degrees and post them again?

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

done

----------


## Manouchehr M.

tough call  I need a better picture with high quality to be able to read that

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Dear Manouchehr,
Please, find the better quality pictures here:

http://www.vikingsword.com/vb/showth...3&page=3&pp=30

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

No thoughts?((

----------


## Manouchehr M.

sorry not yet

----------


## Manouchehr M.

This is really hard.  Have to hold it in my hands.  I can recognize Allah which means God.  But this is really tough,

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Dear Manouchehr,
Thank you very much! Will be waiting for any updates from you.
I'll post some additional pics tommorow.
Best regards,
Evgeny

----------


## Manouchehr M.

You are welcome.  I will decipher it for sure dear friend

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

///

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

...

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Sorry I cannot as of now.  I ned to se it closely

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

How can I help to read the inscription?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Hi Evgeny one day I nd to hold this in my hnd whn I visit your country

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Ok, just let me know if you will be going to visit Moscow.

----------


## Sancar Ozer

Is there a possibility that this is not an inscription but some kind of stylized seal?

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

> Is there a possibility that this is not an inscription but some kind of stylized seal?


I do not know. 
This marking is on the blade of the Polish cavalry saber circa 1650.

----------


## Rafal Maciejewski

Almost  one  year  and  i  find  nothing . 
A  think  my  opinion  is  correct -  this  sign  only  looks  like  Arabic  letter . It w as  better  to  sell  as  "genuine"  turkisch  blade . This  way  of  trade was  very  popular  till 18  century .

Do  You  have  two  blades  this  type or  one ?

I  was  find  a  few  similar  swords  but  without  this  sign .

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Hi Rafal,
Maybe you're right and this marking is just an imitation of the arabic letters.
Here is a photo of the whole sword.
I have another one without thumb ring -supposedly Russian

----------


## Rafal Maciejewski

Hello

Did  You  find  both  in  one  place ? I  think  this  are  no  Russian . 
About  decoration  motiv   -  i  found  sabre  with  inscriptions  on  all  blade  -  wich  minds  nothing haha  .  Its  calling  on  Polnisch  "arabeska"  letter   looks  like  Arabian  . Only  look .

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

No. This one was found from somewhere near the Berestechko.
The second one (see below) is from Borodino surroundings.

----------


## Rafal Maciejewski

Nice  !

Are  they Yours  collectors  point  ?
Kings  regards

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Yes, I like them)

----------


## Rafal Maciejewski

Are  some  stuff  You  likes  more ?

----------


## Lukasz S

hello,
i know another very simmilar sabre from the National Museum in Krakow. there is the same sign on the blade but i don't know what does it mean.

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Hi Lukasz!
Thank you very much for pics!
I've it's drawing from the book only.

----------

